# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  First Lucid Dream

## zrk03

Lucid Dream # 1 - My First Lucid Dream



I was going to different places and getting chicken and clam chowder to eat. I was worried that i wasnt going to have enough money to pay for the food. I ate some clam chowder then i was eating some chicken and my Moms dog was trying to steal chicken from me so i pushed her away with my foot.

 Then the dream jumped and i was on top of my bunk bed (Its as high as the sealing) I was holding my DSI and looking at it and then i realized and thought Wait a minute, my DSI is teal colored not black  then i thought  Im dreaming! Then suddenly my vision turned green tinted for some reason and the DSI that was black turned back to its normal color. At this moment i knew i was dreaming and i decided to jump off of the bunk bed and i landed softly on the ground below and didnt feel a thing. Then i started to run, i turned right down a hallway and came to a room that was pretty big. There was someone shooting at me with a bow and arrow. Me now knew i was lucid dreaming thought it would be cool to try out a move from a anime on him. So i used the Chidori from Naruto. I flew towards the guy with the bow and hit him with it.

 Then my dream jumped and i was watching 2 people playing a racing game. It was very similar to Mario kart in terms of graphics. The 2 people , 1 of them a guy and the other a girl, were arguing over whether or not the guy should be collecting conquest blocks as he is going through the race. Then the dream ended and i woke up.


Soo that was first lucid dream.(Sorry if my grammar is really bad) I have some questions though.


1. Is it normal for you mind to fix things are wrong in a dream? Such as the DSI being the wrong color.

2. What is up with the weird green tint i was seeing?

----------


## Verre

Congratulations on getting lucid! I liked how you used the "chidori" move against your attacker... stories and settings we enjoy can often supply great ideas for things to try out in the dream state. 





> Lucid Dream # 1 - My First Lucid Dream
> 1. Is it normal for you mind to fix things are wrong in a dream? Such as the DSI being the wrong color.
> 
> 2. What is up with the weird green tint i was seeing?



1. Dreams are often very responsive to your thoughts and expectations. So when you noticed "the DSI is the wrong color, it should be teal," you were sending a subtle suggestion for the color to change, and the dream responded.

2. You said the whole dream got tinted green around the time the color of the DSI changed. I suspect those two things were related. You were already thinking about color, the dream was already responding, so it looks like you got an even bigger response than you were anticipating!

----------


## otakuwolf

wow that very cool thank you for the naruto reference lol and i have dreams like this to my first lucid dream involved a frog and an ocean and i was about 8 years old lol i hope you keep lucid dreaming because yours seem awesome !!!!!!

----------


## deltastar

cool dream , let me say dont worry about your mind about the colors and such things its all the easy way that your mind resolve your desires .

----------

